# Canning squash?



## Fliver (Feb 13, 2017)

It is starting to look like I am going to have a bumper crop of squash this year. My wife is threatening to give the majority of it away. I would like to save most/some of it. I thought about canning it and need directions on how to do it. Any ideas?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Zucchini and yellow crookneck squash I canned weekend before last. I used the same brine and recipe as the spicy pickles I made


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Personally, I like it best fresh. We just eat it every night. I had sauteed zucchini and hot dogs for dinner. Delish. We planted like 15 plants so we'd have extra to give away. So far we've eaten it all.

That said, you can make relish, you can shred and freeze for bread, or you can dry for chips. I haven't tried pickling personally but I bet they're good if you get them small.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

15 Zucchini plants! Are there 250,500,783 people in your family and circle of friendsYou could feed a good size country with that many plants. The two of us have one plant and wind up giving zuchini to our neighbor at the end of the season for his pigs.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I have always canned it because I get more than we can eat. The canning books tell you not to because it will come out mushy, but Jackie Clay said you can and so I did. I peel it, remove the seeds and then cube it. I just opened a jar last night for supper of the yellow squash and it smelled like it was just picked. I have never had it come out mushy at all.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Gosh, I know. Hubby got a little sow happy this year haha


----------



## Fliver (Feb 13, 2017)

When canning winter squash, do you need to use a pressure canner?


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Fliver said:


> When canning winter squash, do you need to use a pressure canner?


If you're canning it in water, yes. If you're pickling in vinegar, water bath is fine.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Make chow chow. Great with pinto beans and corn bread.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

I pressure can mine too. As long as the seeds get removed you shouldn't have a problem with it coming out mushy. Even if you had one that did, just use it to make bread instead.


----------



## Fliver (Feb 13, 2017)

I just thought I would show the amount of squash I harvested this year from just 8 planted seed. If I can find a inexpensive/free pressure canner I will attempt to can some of it.


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Fliver said:


> I just thought I would show the amount of squash I harvested this year from just 8 planted seed. If I can find a inexpensive/free pressure canner I will attempt to can some of it.
> View attachment 63243


Those are huge. What kind of squash? I've grown a few, but not that variety.


----------



## Fliver (Feb 13, 2017)

These are from a landrace variety of C. moschata, the same species that butternut is in. I got the seeds from Joseph Lofthouse in Utah. His website is http://garden.lofthouse.com/seed-list.phtml. I will also trade some seeds for something interesting.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

What a haul!! Bet they make great pie!

If you do end up pressure canning them, make sure you do cubes. Puree isn't safe to can bc of density issues.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

With thicker squashes like butternut, pumpkin, acorn, etc. you really need to be careful with canning them. The density can make it so they aren't heated properly and botulism can still breed. Not just with purees, even in smaller cubes. The good news is that most of those squashes are great for long term storage in a root cellar or pantry and canning isn't necessary.


----------

